# PNT Models



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi All,

Anyone having delays with products from PNT at present. Lot of website construction being done.

I have an order not fulfilled, 2 months now and emails unanswered. Don't mind waiting as long as PNT is OK.

Cheers.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

I ordered some decals and 1/350 Ent-A photo etch stuff and received my order promptly, however I don't know what their current status is.


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Trekman,

My first order a while ago was for decals for the AMT 18" Enterprise and that came through quickly. Most impressed.

Like you ordered the PE and 1701-A decals but no sign of it yet since April.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You can get his decals thru Federation Models and Starship Modeler too if you'd rather. PNT is a one-man operation and I think he gets busy with real life a lot.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

What John Said!!!! He does great work and has fantastic products but I have better luck buying them through the channels listed in John's post.


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll try that next time.

Got a reply from PNT - been very ill.

A lot of the time Starship Modeler is out of stock; but I'm after what everyone else already has

Here's hoping a speedy recovery.


----------



## SpaceMind (Jan 25, 2009)

Back in February I ordered direct from PNT's site since Starship Modeler was constantly out of stock. Not a good experience at all. I ordered and waiting for a couple weeks. Nothing, no communication. I e-mailed. Nothing. I called the number on the web site and a person picked up "Hello." I asked if it was PNT models. He said yes. I asked him about my order and he said it must have slipped through as he hadn't seen it but found the order in his account. Said it would go out right away. Three weeks later nothing. I e-mailed. Nothing. I e-mailed again... nothing. I made a report to the shopping cart he uses. They initiated a claim and they sent him the claim that the order needed to be fulfilled. Nothing. two weeks later I demanded they refund my money as there was no communication from him whatsoever. They refunded the money. This was a 3 month process. Needless to say, I will only ever order the Starship Modeler if they ever get the decals back in stock.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You should be able to use the "Pre-Order" button at the Starship Modeler Store for the decals. If not, contact LindaSmile or OneZero over at the SM Forum if you can't use the Pre-Order button at the SM Store.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Have had a bad experience where I still have never gotten items that I ordered 10 years ago. I've since written it off but this is one one man operation that I'll never order from.


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

Got mine thru the SSM store. Sorry to hear about the problems you are having Marcus - I have a set of these but don't think I'll be using everything on the sheet (such as light-boxes & grills for the impulse engines, open shuttle bay doors, work-bee accessories etc.
If you are up to the stage of construction where you need these things - let me know and I'll send them on to you.

Bruce


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

Oops - scratch that.
I got the Paragrafix set, not the PNT version.
Still, if I can help out...


----------



## dehayes (Mar 9, 2006)

My experience is similar to MJB I have been waiting 8 years for a model kit, repeated e-mails, promises made on his part, promises never kept. 

The last contact was his promise to either refund my money or accept a replacement product. I sent him a list of decals he could send to cover the cost of the undelivered model, since he seems to be able to produce these much quicker. He never contacted me again after that, and that was in 2004.

He does quality work, but his business/customer relations ethics leave much to be desired. So, if you want his craftmanship order his products from other sources who have them in stock rather than depending on him to follow through.:thumbsup:


----------



## ShotgunLebowski (Sep 12, 2003)

There should just be a sticky up top. I see this same thread pop up on multiple boards several times a year...


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi all,

many thanks for all the feedback. If I'd have known a lot of that before hand I might have gone with SM or Fed Models for purchasing.

Be that as it may, my order turned up on July 6th.

The detail on the fret is amazing, and so fine. What a huge decal set as well.

Cheers


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Next time have it sent COD, then maybe your order will come faster.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Always seems risky ordering directly from a manufacturer. I remember years ago someone made a beautiful and very expensive set of 1/6 scale reproductions of the space suits from 2001. I checked out the website of the manufacturer and then by sheer luck found ONE retailer that was going to offer them. For some reason I opted for the retailer. I got my order but I found out a number of people who ordered directly from the manufacturer never received theirs--they were simply too complex and involved, multi-media products to get out in any great numbers and some of these people wound up out over a thousand bucks because they ordered a number of suits. At least you can find out if a retailer has the items IN STOCK.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, when you say "The manufacturer" in regards to PNT, it's just Tom Sasser in his workshop, maybe with the cat watching.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So that's the problem, the cat is customer service.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I do seem to remember getting a furball in a package once...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That was kind of my point--for garage kits the "manufacturer" usually IS just one guy, and if he happens to be making a kit subject that has a high demand, you can get in deep water very quickly. With a retailer you're dealing with an infrastructure that can usually at least handle a refund if worse comes to worse.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

jbond said:


> Always seems risky ordering directly from a manufacturer...


...especially when said manufacturer finds the need to change his company
name because he ran it into the ground with poor customer service the 1st time.

The second "PNT" came into existence, you should have run like heck!

Buc


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

That sounds like you have history with this guy, which maybe you don't want to share. That's a pretty inflammatory statement, to imply he started using a new name just because he burned people with the old one. If Thomas Sasser is around, I would hope he gets on this thread to challenge or explain.

Either way, it seems like this thread is pretty fair warning. 

One thing is, it seems a little misleading to say the risk is always the one you take when you deal with any one-man shops. A lot of the dealers and manufacturers who do aftermarket products seem to be one-man shops. Isn't that true of DLM, JT Graphics, Bwain, whoever does those alternate monster heads, and retailers like Culttvman, Starship Modeler and Federation Models? If they're also small, home-based businesses, then they have the same challenges as PNT when it comes to juggling family life and other jobs and illnesses. Yet a lot of people swear by their service. I've had really good service from Starship and Federation, to name two.

If Thomas Sasser simply, consistently did not deliver good service over the years, but his work is really good when it does show up, then maybe buying from one of the other small businesses is the best thing to do, and trying to avoid getting excited about products that are announced or teased, but not yet available from someone who is more trusted.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Kit said:


> That sounds like you have history with this guy, which maybe you don't want to share. That's a pretty inflammatory statement, to imply he started using a new name just because he burned people with the old one. If Thomas Sasser is around, I would hope he gets on this thread to challenge or explain.


I don't know if Buc has ever been personally burned by Thomas or not.
But he has been around a long time.
And even though I don't buy or build hardware kits, even I know you don't send money to Sasser.
He was notoriously slow back in the early part of this decade.
So much so, that threads about him were banned on this forum because all they did was clog the place up, there were so many that wanted to complain about him.
Then he got his act together for a while there when he was working with Polar Lights.
Sorry to hear that it sounds like he is falling into his old habbits.



> One thing is, it seems a little misleading to say the risk is always the one you take when you deal with any one-man shops. A lot of the dealers and manufacturers who do aftermarket products seem to be one-man shops. Isn't that true of DLM, JT Graphics, Bwain, whoever does those alternate monster heads, and retailers like Culttvman, Starship Modeler and Federation Models? If they're also small, home-based businesses, then they have the same challenges as PNT when it comes to juggling family life and other jobs and illnesses. Yet a lot of people swear by their service. I've had really good service from Starship and Federation, to name two.


I will agree with you, not all one man shops are bad, or risky.
Though there are different types of shops too.
A lot of those ones you names there, don't actually produce anything. Or only a very small percentage of their catalog.
Most just resell stuff that they buy wholesale from others.
Then it is either in stock, or it isn't. 



> If Thomas Sasser simply, consistently did not deliver good service over the years, but his work is really good when it does show up, then maybe buying from one of the other small businesses is the best thing to do, and trying to avoid getting excited about products that are announced or teased, but not yet available from someone who is more trusted.


And that right there is the proverbial nail on the head.
From what I gather, his stuff is great when it arrives. Which is why so many people will still deal with him given his track record.
He is great at designing and paterning. It's the follow through from there that gets iffy.
And it is a problem throughout the entire garage kit community.
There are lots of awesome sculptors and designers, who make beautiful pieces. But fall flat on their face when it comes time to actually fill orders and do basic customer services.
Idealy, these creative types really need to partner up with someone that would actually cast the kits, fill the orders, and answer emails. Leaving them free to be creative, and leaving the actual business part of it to someone more suited to it.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> So that's the problem, the cat is customer service.


Furfilment?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thomas is a very intelligent and creative person who has trouble keeping up with his "to do" pile. I can't say I'm any different.

I've got an order I'm waiting on from him and am confident I'll get it eventually but don't order from him if you're in a hurry.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Buc said:


> ...especially when said manufacturer finds the need to change his company
> name because he ran it into the ground with poor customer service the 1st time.
> 
> The second "PNT" came into existence, you should have run like heck!
> ...


Insinuating that Thomas Sasser changed the name of his company just to "rip people off" is TROLLING, Kim. Seems the only time you post is to take a cheap shot at someone. Don't do it again.

It's one thing to state your experiences and opinion, but it's another entirely to TROLL by insinuating as you've done here. 
.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Might want to read my post a 2nd time....

I never said he 'ripped people off'.... I said his customer service sucked
so bad that his reputation under the "Thomas Models" name was ruined.

He disappeared for awhile when the mob got too bad and awhile later
sprung up again under the PNT name.

The new name was discovered to be good ol' Tommy and it seems, once
again, his 'customer service' is once again 'coming to light'.

Facts are facts. No trolling. Just stating what everyone who knows Tommy
knows is the truth. You have a problem with the truth... deal with it.

Buc


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I for one found posts like this helpful. 
Forewarned is fore-armed, so to speak - take it from someone who is dealing with lengthy delay in shipment and unanswered emails from an overseas supplier at the moment.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You're pretty obviously TROLLING _again_, Kim. You have no real idea as to why Sasser changed the company name and are, again, insinuating that he did so to rip people off by apparently "duping" them in to believing he's someone else. 

He's never once indicated he wasn't the same guy, and indeed maintains a Thomas Models Website and PNT Models website w/links to the other. 

*No, TROLLING is as TROLLING does.* 

And to all of my fans out there - please note that until the TROLLING comments were made I didn't interfere w/this thread. I'm not defending Sasser nor his business practices. In the past, I've been one to mention that you can get his products from Starship Modeler and Federation Models and that the better route to go if you're in a hurry to get something is to order from those two online stores. 

Regardless, facts are facts, opinions are opinions and as long as both are presented as such, I've no problems w/that. I've no problems w/either being stated, so long as they don't cross the line in to outright TROLLING or libel. Once it crosses the line in to either, it gets addressed.


----------

